# Never Been Walleye fishing, help me



## NDfieldHunter38 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, I have never been walleye fishing and I would like some help. Actually i am pleading. I went out with my little boy and tried the jig and minnow method but I have no clue as what to do . I realize I got to jig the minnow up and down but like i said I have no clue as what to do. I am a cat fisherman not a walleye fisherman. So please dont make too much fun of me. please let me know what I need to do. I fish in the sheyenne river. 
Any help would be awesome
Casey


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I take it you are fishing off shore? Bobber? With some jiggin action. reeling in slow.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

There are many things to look at. Current speed, water temp( the colder the water the slower you jig), water clarity, snags i.e. bottom structure( rock,sand ,clay).Right now at least where I am fishing the water is still fairly cold, and the water is very muddy, so I will throw out a jig on a clay bottom and ever so slowly drag it back stoping it alot. Now when I'm fishing over riprap or rocks I real as slow as possible without getting snagged. In dirty water I use bright color jigs 1/8oz-3/8oz (white,chartreuse,pink glow) and a bright tail 3" Mr. Twister in white, chartreuse, pink. If the water is clear or clearer I use more neutral colors. Tip your jig with the biggest bait you can get, fatheads or shiners. Most of the fish caught while shore fishing the river in my experience will be in the first 15 feet of shore or closer. You just have to get out and do it over and over and let the fish tell how they want it. One more thing slow is the key in spring, I see way to many guys come down and throw a jig out and then preceed to reel it in like mad men, it doesn't even enter the strike zone once, they're just rippin it way to high in the water column. Now for younger kids I will throw out a dead stick where I know there are few snags. With bigger fatheads I will use a #4 octopuss style hook with a 4mm read bead,(leader length on a river with snags I use around a foot or so) tie that to a small barrel swivel. Then on your main line anywhere from 1/2oz-1oz egg weight that rides on the line. 1/2oz works good most of the time. Put the line through the weight and tie the main line to the other end of the barrel swivel cast it out and let it sit.
Well good luck.


----------

